# De Bruyne



## 666psycho (16 Giugno 2015)

Kevin De Bruyne, Belga di 23 anni, trequartista che può giocare anche su le ali. Attualmente gioca nel Wolfsburg. Per lui quest'anno 51 presenze, 16 gol e 28 assist

Il suo valore di mercato si aggira attorno ai 35 milioni


video nel secondo post


----------



## 666psycho (16 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Serginho (16 Giugno 2015)

Fosse per me, sarebbe il primo giocatore che prenderei. Forte ed in crescita


----------



## Schism75 (16 Giugno 2015)

Lo seguivo ogni tanto lo scorso anno. Poi visto al Mondiale me ne sono innamorato follemente. Che centrocampo lui insieme al francese. Riuscite ad immaginare che devastazione porteremmo nel campionato ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ad oggi, eccetto Ozil, non vedo grandi trequartisti superiori a lui


----------



## Torros (16 Giugno 2015)

mi piace molto, simile a James Rodriguez ma con più atletismo e meno genio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2015)

Insomma, il Chelsea ha fatto la cavolata, per il resto non c'è niente da aggiungere sul calciatore.


----------



## Mou (16 Giugno 2015)

Lo vorrei alla Juventus in questo istante.


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me 35 non bastano, alla Wolkswagen non hanno certo bisogno di soldi ed i calciatori li vendono a peso d'oro, vedi Dzeko.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me 35 non bastano, alla Wolkswagen non hanno certo bisogno di soldi ed i calciatori li vendono a peso d'oro, vedi Dzeko.


Con i prezzi di oggi non bastano no... Per me sui 45 min bisogna tirarli fuori...


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2015)

Giocatore strepitoso, mi ha conquistato in questa stagione


----------

